# Add-in could not load



## Stylemaster (Aug 1, 2008)

I get the following message when trying to open outlook 2003

if anybody can assist with this it wud be greaty appreciated.

see message below:

"The Add-in "C:\WINDOWS\System32\MFEOtlk.dll" could not be installed or loaded. This problem may be resolved using detect and repair from the help menu."


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello Stylemaster :smile:

I think that "MFEOtlk.dll" is connected to the McAfee Outlook Email Scanner.

Try turning the email scanner off in McAfee and see if that helps.
If it helps you could just leave it turned off or try reinstalling McAfee.

Note
It is an Add-on so disable it in Internet Explorer/Tools/Manage Add-ons

.


----------



## ngoquockhanh (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks


----------

